# Pearson 303, new to our family!



## Sailbad (Jul 8, 2013)

I just wanted to post since i am relatively new to sail net and have just purchased a Pearson 303 in remarkably good condition and am preparing her to sail from Hampton VA to RI with my buddies and then from RI to Maine with my wife and 5 year old daughter. I am interested in talking other 303 Owners about issues unique to 303's, Yanmar 2gmf owners and hoping to get some advice on less expensive spots to moor the boat between sandy hook, long island sound, buzzards bay/cape cod and on up the coast. We are breaking the trip up into a least three parts so we will need to leave the boat for weeks at a time hopefully somewhere close to transportation to airports. Thanks for any help ahead of time. Happy to be here! Michael


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats and good luck on getting the info you're after. Exciting times!


----------

